

My Startup: A place for potential founders to meet - sanswork

This isn't so much a new business as a new side project of mine.  I've noticed a lot of people here and on other blogs and news sites saying how much they would like a place to find business partners.  So in my spare time I put together http://www.FounderLink.com to fill this space.  I've tried not to make just another social networking site and I am trying to keep the features as few and focused as possible while still being useful for the core functionality(Meeting potential business partners).<p>Any feedback or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
======
chaostheory
there's already a couple out there:

<http://cofoundr.com>

<http://partnerup.com>

like yours, they have various strengths; but a consistent weakness is that
there's no inherrent reason for anyone to come back unlike say yc news or
meetup.com

~~~
sanswork
Thank you for the links.

I agree that there is very little reason for people to keep going back once
they have found a business partner which is why I'm keeping this firmly in the
side project area.

I think the biggest issue is that unlike other partner matching sites(dating
sites) you're not likely to get many people looking for casual short term
business partnerships. :)

Thanks again for the comments.

------
truebosko
My suggestion: \- Fix your site in Firefox \- Don't ask me to login / signup
right away without giving me more info.

Here's your intro page for me btw: <http://www.simplebucket.com/p/mdeymdg.jpg>

~~~
sanswork
Thanks for the tip. Which OS are you using if you don't mind me asking? I do
all my development in Firefox(latest stable release) in Leopard.

I agree with the login part and I am working on a demo/walkthrough for new
users as part of an overall redesign of the landing page which is pretty blegh
at the moment. But I'm not a very good designer, so if you know one perhaps
recommend them to the site. :)

~~~
truebosko
I'm using Windows XP and Firefox 3 Beta 5 at the moment.

~~~
sanswork
Thank you, I'll get Firefox updated on my desktop and see if I can fix the
display issues.

------
khangtoh
<http://Programmermeetdesigner.com> is quite popular as well for people trying
to find someone to collaborate on a project/startup

------
paulsb
Has this anything to do with: <http://www.founderslink.com/> (with the 's' in
there)?

------
jeroen
The css for #tabnav li could use a cursor: pointer. And the min-width: 970px
for #content makes the site scroll horizontally for me, while it has an awful
lot of whitespace. You could easily remove some whitespace to prevent the
horizontal scrolling.

------
jaed
I was going to do a similar site like this last summer but decided not to. I'm
looking to ditch the domain CoFoundMe.com for cheap if you're interested.

------
tx
Man I am so tired of "Sign Up!" buttons... Pass.

~~~
sanswork
Any recommendations on how to get around requiring users to sign up?

You can put in your OpenID url and receive full access that way but how else
can I authenticate users without requiring them to sign up?

------
craig-faber
Thanks. I'll use it.

~~~
sanswork
Great I hope it's useful for you, let me know if you find any issues or have
any suggestions.

